# FNA results good



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

My FNA results came back ok - no cancer - which is an excellent thing! I was under the impression that they were going to test for hashimotos and the ENT said that the couldn't find that with a biopsy. The nurse I talked to said thyroid stuff confused her and the ENT offered to start me on a trial course of medicine to see if it would shrink. Option #2 was to send me to an endo - which I took and have an appointment but not until March 1. Don't get me wrong...I am REALLY happy the results came back good, but I was really hoping this would give me an answer...not just lead somewhere else. I asked about hashis and he said that my antibodies where high so something is going on...but he wasn't an endo...just a surgeon.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad to hear they didn't find any cancer!

Are you able to take the medication until you can get in to the endo? March is a long way off, and you may find that it helps if your levels are testing hypo.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Glad to hear your results are benign!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksgal said:


> My FNA results came back ok - no cancer - which is an excellent thing! I was under the impression that they were going to test for hashimotos and the ENT said that the couldn't find that with a biopsy. The nurse I talked to said thyroid stuff confused her and the ENT offered to start me on a trial course of medicine to see if it would shrink. Option #2 was to send me to an endo - which I took and have an appointment but not until March 1. Don't get me wrong...I am REALLY happy the results came back good, but I was really hoping this would give me an answer...not just lead somewhere else. I asked about hashis and he said that my antibodies where high so something is going on...but he wasn't an endo...just a surgeon.


I am very very happy to hear this but I do find it strange that they could determine no cancer but yet could not say if there were Hurthle cells indigenous to Hashi's or not.

I can only guess as there are cancerous Hurthle cells. Given the "good news", we will have to assume NO Hurthle cells period but I do wonder if you could contact the pathologist and query him/her? Just for safety's sake?


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I thought I would see if I could get a copy of the report and maybe it would say something. The ENT did say that I definataly had something going on since my antibodies where high.

I did find a highly recommended endo fairly close to me (ok...close for where i live is 3 and 1/2 hours) and they are trying to get me into her. Hope that works!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ksgal said:


> I thought I would see if I could get a copy of the report and maybe it would say something. The ENT did say that I definataly had something going on since my antibodies where high.
> 
> I did find a highly recommended endo fairly close to me (ok...close for where i live is 3 and 1/2 hours) and they are trying to get me into her. Hope that works!!!


Please keep us posted. If you get the report, that would be awesome!


----------

